# "To Go Camping"



## beenni

Bună ziua,

Ați putea să îmi dați vreo soluție în română pentru expresia "to go camping"?

Vă mulţumesc.

B


----------



## Robyyz

Bună, "to go camping" dupa mine = a merge la un picnic
În caz că te referi la rulote ...= "a campa"...
cam astea ar fi ideile mele 
Salut


----------



## farscape

_To go camping_ este a merge cu cortul.


f.


----------



## irinet

Da, asa este, a merge cu cortul si, mai nou, am auzit de acest 'a campa' de la englezescul to camp, asa cum sunt atatea cuvinte imprumutate din engleza de 20 de ani incoace.


----------



## beenni

Mulțumesc tuturor. Mă decantez pentru  _a merge cu cortul_. Mi se pare mai românească.


----------



## Robyyz

Să Trăieşti ... !


----------

